# London suburbs



## shelleyjayt (Sep 8, 2009)

I am interested in obtaining information on the London suburbs best suited for families. 

Parameters being:

good public schools
easy public transportation commute to London proper
parks

Any information would be helpful.

Also, I would like to put my American kids in a British public school. What are the pros/cons?

Thanks.


----------



## Minuvweyna (Aug 6, 2008)

shelleyjayt said:


> I am interested in obtaining information on the London suburbs best suited for families.
> 
> Parameters being:
> 
> ...


My fiance, who grew up in the London suburbs, and whose family still lives in NW London, recommends:

Pinner - fast trains to Baker Street take about 30 minutes, and he says the schools are good. It's definitely middle class, so will not be particularly cheap, but I've seen the neighbourhood, and it's lovely.

Hope that might help you in your search.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## shelleyjayt (Sep 8, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks Elizabeth!!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

There are also a lot of nice suburbs in Surrey....
Look at Kingston Upon Thames, Worcester park, New Malden, Cheam, Sutton.
Sutton and Kingston boroughs still offer grammar schools (selective non fee-paying schools) for 11-18 year-olds.
All are within easy commuter distance of central London.. with much cheaper accommodation.


----------



## shelleyjayt (Sep 8, 2009)

mamasue said:


> There are also a lot of nice suburbs in Surrey....
> Look at Kingston Upon Thames, Worcester park, New Malden, Cheam, Sutton.
> Sutton and Kingston boroughs still offer grammar schools (selective non fee-paying schools) for 11-18 year-olds.
> All are within easy commuter distance of central London.. with much cheaper accommodation.


thanks so much!


----------



## hallie42 (Sep 1, 2009)

shelleyjayt said:


> thanks so much!


Try Blackheath, just a few miles outside the city (about 15mins communting time) has a nice 'village feel' and some good open space. Also has good private schools.

A bit further out try Sevenoaks. Quite pricey, but prime communter land. Approx 35mins into London. Lots of v.good private schools. 

Pros of private schools - good education, small class sizes, lots of extra cirrcular activities. Cons, its pretty expensive, average approx £3000 per child per term, plus extras (would need to allow between £10,000 - £12,000 per year).


----------



## shelleyjayt (Sep 8, 2009)

hallie42 said:


> Try Blackheath, just a few miles outside the city (about 15mins communting time) has a nice 'village feel' and some good open space. Also has good private schools.
> 
> A bit further out try Sevenoaks. Quite pricey, but prime communter land. Approx 35mins into London. Lots of v.good private schools.
> 
> Pros of private schools - good education, small class sizes, lots of extra cirrcular activities. Cons, its pretty expensive, average approx £3000 per child per term, plus extras (would need to allow between £10,000 - £12,000 per year).


Thanks - We would love a village feel


----------



## langfaan (Nov 3, 2009)

Chiswick's also very family oriented.


----------



## JonMMM (Oct 1, 2009)

Blackheath is very nice but very expensive, you could also look at Chistlehurst which is very nice but a bit cheaper


----------



## MartinKearns (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi ShelleyjayT

You could do worse than consider Richmond - situated in SW London. It is a quintessentially "posh" part of London, but not as expensive as Kensington; it features the biggest park in London - wild deer roam there. Schools are among the best, and unlike Sutton, Cheam, Sevenoaks and many others, it actually benefits from decent transport links into central London.

Good luck!

Martin


----------



## MartinKearns (Nov 8, 2009)

shelleyjayt said:


> I am interested in obtaining information on the London suburbs best suited for families.
> 
> Parameters being:
> 
> ...



Hi SheeleyJAyT

I forgot to mention pros and cons of sending your children to British public schools:

the pros; aside from getting a way better education than is provided by British "in-a-state" schools, it should help insulate your children from the large number of chav underclass hooligans in other schools (it's a very British thing).

The cons? Boys attending public schools in England (and Scotland) are required by law to have their chins surgically removed.


----------

